# LIPO Rx packs?



## Breeze (Nov 22, 2002)

Has anyone tried any of these packs? They are 7.4v and you need a voltage reg. to use. I was looking at getting a 6.5v 7a reg from muchmore racing. Any info would be helpful


----------



## LARCGuy (Apr 18, 2004)

I use a 7.4 volt 400mah rx pack. Works great. No voltage regulator needed. My Spektrum can handle 9.6v & the Micro 9v.


----------



## McLin (Dec 5, 2001)

I bought a Venom receiver pack this weekend for my gas car. 7.4 volts 1200 MAh's. I have asked a few people and they all recommend a regulator but I too run the Spektrum and still have my doubts if it is needed.

I charged the pack last night and this morning it is holding at 8.22 volts. That seems a little strong to be running into the servos but if the Spektrum receiver will regulate it, then another regulator in line with it will not be necessary.

Right now, I am playing it safe and plan on using the regulator but I would like to have more understanding of this too.


----------



## McLin (Dec 5, 2001)

OK guys, I called Spektrum and yes, the receiver will take up to a 9 volt input but the output is NOT regulated. So, they recommend that you USE a regulator to cut the voltage down to 6 volts or you could fry your servos.


----------



## Breeze (Nov 22, 2002)

How well do the packs fit into your cars? I have a mbx5 and I want to get the pack in with a little room to spare, I would like to get the reg in the box but they do heat up a bit so I might set it outside the box

What type of chargers do you use aswell?


----------



## McLin (Dec 5, 2001)

The Venom 1200 MAh pack is 2 ¼ inches x 1 3/8 inches x 7/8 inch tall. This is what I will be using in a Nitro Pan Car. I would keep the regulator in the “air”. 
Venom also makes a small balancing charger that will do just fine for a receiver pack for around $25. (VEN-0653)


----------



## LARCGuy (Apr 18, 2004)

McLin said:


> OK guys, I called Spektrum and yes, the receiver will take up to a 9 volt input but the output is NOT regulated. So, they recommend that you USE a regulator to cut the voltage down to 6 volts or you could fry your servos.


I just put my volt meter on my car and sure enough, the servo output is 8v. I have a Futaba S9550 and have been using it like that for over a year. Guess I have just been lucky


----------



## LARCGuy (Apr 18, 2004)

Breeze said:


> How well do the packs fit into your cars? I have a mbx5 and I want to get the pack in with a little room to spare, I would like to get the reg in the box but they do heat up a bit so I might set it outside the box
> 
> What type of chargers do you use aswell?


I use my lipo rx pack in my velo car and I have lot's of room on the chassis. It is wider and longer than a typical 5 cell rx pack, but it's also very flat and actually weighs quite a lot less then the 5 cell pack.

Charge it on my ICE. I also have a 1150mah 11.1 volt radio pack and use the ICE as well.


----------



## LARCGuy (Apr 18, 2004)

You know, I have had my Oval only hat on for quite awhile. Haven't touched my touring car in a long time. BUT, I have, as well as others, been running 7.4v lipos in it for a long time. And I know one of the local dirt tracks has been using lipos as well. And before that, we all used 6 cells in those applications. How come none of our servos' blew up? The reason I went with the lipo rx pack in my oval car in the first place was because I was running the same setup (Volt wise) in my touring car without a problem for years.


----------



## McLin (Dec 5, 2001)

I wondered the same thing until I bought this Rx pack and started hooking everything up. When you use a LiPo or a 6 cell pack in an electric car you run it through a speed control which regulates the voltage to the receiver.

When you use it just as a Rx pack, you are by passing the BEC circuit and throw all the voltage right to the servos.


----------



## LARCGuy (Apr 18, 2004)

Completely forgot about BEC. It was late  I am back to being just lucky!


----------



## McLin (Dec 5, 2001)

I know it is on this site someplace but I can't find it. Where did you get your LiPo transmitter pack? I would like to try one in my 3PK.


----------



## Anytime72 (Feb 20, 2003)

http://www.vxrracing.com

Bought it at the Snowbirds love it last forever great voltage

Walter


----------



## McLin (Dec 5, 2001)

WOW they are not too bashful about pricing these things!


----------



## LARCGuy (Apr 18, 2004)

Mine is from Ace Hobby
http://www.acehobby.com/ace/li_po.htm


----------



## McLin (Dec 5, 2001)

In the "For What It's Worth" Colum: I used the Venom receiver pack for the first time this weekend in my .09 gas car and really do like it. I charged it before I left and never touched it all through practice, the qualifiers and the main. It still ha 7.5 volts in it. Not too shabby, I think I'll keep it!


----------

